# 1 million steps



## Stitch147 (Mar 26, 2021)

I've signed up again to this years Diabetes UK 1 million step challenge.
Well, I've signed up to complete the 1.7 million step challenge. Starts in July until the end of September. I'm hoping to do a few other organised walks this year, if they're going ahead anyway.


----------



## ColinUK (Mar 26, 2021)

1.7 million? I’m only aiming for the million myself!


----------



## Eddy Edson (Mar 26, 2021)

Good on you for signing up for 1.7 million! It'd be too much for me.  1 million though - easy peasy!


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 26, 2021)

ColinUK said:


> 1.7 million? I’m only aiming for the million myself!


I need to average just under 19000 steps a day. I currently do about 15000 a day at the moment so will need to go for a few longer walks on my days off.


----------



## Maca44 (Mar 27, 2021)

Wow thats some long walks.

I'm doing the Milometer walk and just finished.


----------



## BlueArmy (Jun 10, 2021)

Signed up today, have secured £70 in sponsorship already. No going back. I committed to the 1 million - better to deliver for the charity than not - although I hope to walk more than 1 million!


----------



## Lucyr (Jun 12, 2021)

A million steps would mean more than doubling my current activity levels which seems a bit unrealistic. Maybe I should sign up to push me to exercise more


----------



## Loobyloo (Jun 12, 2021)

Lucyr said:


> A million steps would mean more than doubling my current activity levels which seems a bit unrealistic. Maybe I should sign up to push me to exercise more if


I think you can do 500,000 steps option


----------



## BlueArmy (Jun 12, 2021)

think you might be able to set a custom target. Think its pretty do-able. Did 280,000 in 4 weeks just walking an hour a day, miss the odd day here or there. its over 14 weeks. If wear your tracker all the time you’ll get about 1/5th of them just from mooching around the house (2000 a day ish)


----------



## Lucyr (Jun 12, 2021)

BlueArmy said:


> think you might be able to set a custom target. Think its pretty do-able. Did 280,000 in 4 weeks just walking an hour a day, miss the odd day here or there. its over 14 weeks. If wear your tracker all the time you’ll get about 1/5th of them just from mooching around the house (2000 a day ish)


My house is tiny, flat with only one room so i only get any steps if i get out walking. Might be a good challenge to get my step count back up, it's suffered since not having a dog any more. I'll look into it!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 14, 2021)

Well done everyone! How have you been getting on @Stitch147 ?


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 15, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Well done everyone! How have you been getting on @Stitch147 ?


It starts on 1st July. But I'm still averaging 15000 steps a day, 17472 yesterday. Hope it will cool down a little bit to get some walks in on my days off.


----------



## Lucyr (Jun 20, 2021)

I’ve signed up for the million steps. My step count has been falling, just below 3k a day for the last month, it used to be over 10k a day when I walked to work and had a dog, but that’s more than a year ago now. Hopefully will encourage me to increase it.


----------



## BlueArmy (Jun 21, 2021)

Good on you! My donations are starting to come in now, and the 8km's plus a day is starting to dawn on my as quite the commitment. What better way though to hold yourself to account, by telling all you know your doing it and asking for sponsorship. I plan to do an hour on my own before work and then take the dog out in the evening for an hour. Walking with the dog makes it twice as difficult as your always stopping to clean up after him, get him away from other dogs to chatting with people! Figure, i need to hit it hard for 4 weeks to get some contingency in the bank incase I fall unwell, and to free up 10 days to sip G&T and read my kindle by the pool if the government sorts it's act out and lets us travel again freely this summer.


----------



## BlueArmy (Jun 23, 2021)

Up to £230 now for the charity.......with only 1 week left without blisters!


----------



## ColinUK (Jun 23, 2021)

BlueArmy said:


> Up to £230 now for the charity.......with only 1 week left without blisters!


That's a great amount! And seriously puts my £50 to shame. 

I seem to be able to walk 14,000 steps or so every other day pretty much but can't get in to the groove of doing it every day. Yet.


----------



## BlueArmy (Jun 23, 2021)

Thats my concern. I can do 14,000 or so every other day, but fitting in 10,800 every day without fail for 92 days is where the challenge comes in! No rain days, hangovers or days off allowed!! I am going to try and bang in early on some big walks like 3 hours long, 30,000 steps to give myself some contingency! Figure if I do 1.2m that is better than 0.9. million!


----------



## Lucyr (Jun 23, 2021)

Well done on the fundraising. I haven’t asked people to sponsor me as I’ve done other sponsored events for Diabetes UK and don’t like constantly asking people for money. I have sponsored myself instead of an “entry fee” though.

You're both closer than me on the steps. My average for June has been increasing thanks to being on holiday this week, and is now 3,845. I did do 10,500 steps today though. I don’t think you have to do the steps every single day, but from previous challenges, getting ahead early on is key as catching up later is harder.


----------



## Bloden (Jun 23, 2021)

Maca44 said:


> I'm doing the Milometer walk and just finished.


D’you mean millimetre @Maca44 ? I reckon I could do 1.7 million of them a day.  

Good luck @Stitch147 !!!


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jun 23, 2021)

BlueArmy said:


> Thats my concern. I can do 14,000 or so every other day, but fitting in 10,800 every day without fail for 92 days is where the challenge comes in! No rain days, hangovers or days off allowed!! I am going to try and bang in early on some big walks like 3 hours long, 30,000 steps to give myself some contingency! Figure if I do 1.2m that is better than 0.9. million!


I find that once you get into the groove you get antsy if you don't put in a lot of walking each day. And it gives me an endorphin or whatever hit.

Averaging 13,800 per day this year, 12,300 last year.


----------



## Lucyr (Jun 25, 2021)

Is there somewhere that I need to record my steps for this? I don’t have access to my Fitbit until the second week but my phone will count steps until then.


----------



## BlueArmy (Jun 25, 2021)

You can do it on your steps donation page so those who sponsored you can see how your getting on and it will trend them and give you kudos badges when you reach milestones, there is a journal too


----------



## Lucyr (Jun 25, 2021)

BlueArmy said:


> You can do it on your steps donation page so those who sponsored you can see how your getting on and it will trend them and give you kudos badges when you reach milestones, there is a journal too


I’ll see if I can find this on just giving


----------



## BlueArmy (Jun 28, 2021)

3 days to go folks! Time to put the wireless earbuds on charge, dig the plasters out and start planning those routes! Also, last push to spur on folks to stick their hands in their pockets!! At £270 now, which is £230 lower than I wanted, so double downing over the next few days to get it over the line!


----------



## BlueArmy (Jun 30, 2021)

Managed to get over the £300 mark. Feel sufficiently on the hook, but hoping as I get the steps in I can appeal further for people to chip in and breach the £500 target I set!

Routes planned for first 7 days, podcasts downloaded - technology tested and new trainers broken in!

Lets do this!


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jun 30, 2021)

I only decided to join the challenge on Monday, 

So totally unprepared, no sponsors as yet, but only put it on my facebook once, and must say I have really filled out my page.

Fitbit is arriving anytime now, its out for delivery.  Decided to get the fitbit as even though I have an iphone that counts my steps, I don't always have it on me.  And I need to count every step, otherwise I don't stand a chance....  Well 2 days a week I do know from my phone, that during my 12 hour shift, I average around 12,000 -13,,000 steps.  Just got to sort out walks/exercise for the remaining 5 days off the week.


----------



## BlueArmy (Jun 30, 2021)

I have a office job, when I am working from home I lucky of I get 2000 in the bank, in the office its about 4500 max so i have to do 8km purposeful walk every day to do this I think! Have gone with the apple watch as it also doubles up as a ipod and tracks everything including the route
you took, weather, distance etc and also can take calls on it so can leave the phone at home!


----------



## Lucyr (Jun 30, 2021)

BlueArmy said:


> I have a office job, when I am working from home I lucky of I get 2000 in the bank, in the office its about 4500 max so i have to do 8km purposeful walk every day to do this I think! Have gone with the apple watch as it also doubles up as a ipod and tracks everything including the route
> you took, weather, distance etc and also can take calls on it so can leave the phone at home!


Well done you sound very prepared! Working from home is similar for me, I don’t get to 2k if I just work at home. I do usually try to go out for walks which boosts me to 3-4K ish, so will have to do a lot of intentional walks to get the 11k a day. I haven’t asked for sponsors but have sponsored myself to cover the costs.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jun 30, 2021)

My fitbit arrived this afternoon, so set it up then took the dogs out, quite surprised that I clocked up 3,700k thought it would be a lot lower, so there's hope for me getting through


----------



## BlueArmy (Jul 1, 2021)

First walk in the bank - 12.2km, 14,690 in the bank, 985310 to go!


----------



## Lucyr (Jul 1, 2021)

I had a walk before work, and at lunchtime, and what I thought was a decent walk after work… and was still at 8.something thousand steps. So I went out yet again afterwards and got to 12.something thousand.


----------



## BlueArmy (Jul 1, 2021)

Fair Play! Not easy is it! At least you have 2000 in the bank already for a rainy day!! Excellent job


----------

